
Quantum entanglement demonstrated on tiny CubeSat in orbit - sahin-boydas
https://newatlas.com/telecommunications/quantum-entanglement-cubesat-spooqy1/
======
luminadiffusion
Wow. Here we are debating encryption with flawed logic in the US Congress,
while space is becoming a platform for unbreakable encrypted communication.
Can’t eavesdrop on a quantum uplink. Interesting dichotomy.

Cubesats are within reach of almost any country. We a decade away from every
country in the world being able to have access to unbreakable comms.

